# Nissan Owner's Festival 11/29 Cali Speedway!



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.socal240sx.org










Saturday, November 29, 2003 
California Speedway - Fontana, California 

Thanks to the generous support of Drift Association LLC, we are proud to present to you The 2003 Nissan Owners Festival. This first-of-its-kind festival will take place at California Speedway located in sunny Fontana, California on Saturday, November 29th 2003. California Speedway is a premier multi-purpose racetrack, where some of America's greatest racing series are hosted. Located 40 miles east of Los Angeles, it is central to many of Southern California's finest points of interest, dining, entertainment and shopping. 

Our event's focus is to bring Nissan owners together and stimulate involvement in sanctioned track events. At this festival, we offer you the opportunity to participate in either a Drifting School (staffed by highly-experienced drifting instructors) or an all-Nissan meet. In addition, we will have parts giveaways, food and drinks, and special Nissan car displays. Many vendors, who cater to Nissans, like KAAZ USA, Superior Nissan, and 5Zigen USA will be out there to show you their latest in Nissan-specific applications. Bring your friends and family, you all are welcome, because after all…we all love our Nissans! 

I will post more registration and driving information once they are available, as well as more information regarding vendors.

For more information visit http://www.socal240sx.org or email [email protected]

*BTW this event is open to all Nissan cars!!!!!!!!!* 

-alex


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm definitely interested in attending this.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I've already registered. It seems like its going to be a really good event. All of you so. calians should register as well.

BTW, Bump


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

How about a autocross or road course?!


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Unfortunately there is no road course because that is too expensive to rent.

Registration for the car meet is now open! Check www.socal240sx.org for more info.

-alex


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Registration for the drifting school/event is now open! 

http://www.myautoevents.com/pls/mae...psrnd=.93709502218276204735594681593451752561

-alex


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Please visit this link for the car meet:

http://www.socal240sx.org/festival_meet.html

Registration for the car meet can be found here:

https://www.overboost.com/tickets_show.asp?id=1672&eid=209

-alex


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i think ill show up for a little bit


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

fontana ey......better bring your car alarm j/k


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Spectator fees for the venue has been confirmed at $3 per person to enter onto California Speedway grounds.


These fine vendors have been confirmed for our event:

5Zigen USA

Cartune Motorsports*

Jspec.com

Kaaz USA

Endless USA

Hot Machine*

McKinney Motorsports

Mossy Nissan of San Diego

Motorex

Pacific Rim

SR20Store.com

Superior Nissan of Puente Hills*

Asterisked (*) vendors will donate prizes for our games & give-aways.
More vendors will be added as confirmed.

-alex
Visit www.socal240sx.org for registration info!


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

A couple things to add:

1) Because of the seperate administration of the event by SoCal240SX.org and Drift Association only those that register for the car meet will receive a Nissan Owners Festival t-shirt; those participating in the drifting side of the event can purchase an event shirt for a discounted price at the event.

2) Only those that register for the car meet are eligible for the free giveaways from the vendors. There will be no raffle tickets sold for these items (which are high-quality items worth a lot more than the $25 registration fee! Right now the odds of winning an item are better than 2 to 1! Sign up at www.socal240sx.org!

-alex


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Can you give more details on the Nissan Games for people who register for the meet? Using our cars for relay races and parking contests.


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

The meet registration will close at 3PM on Friday, Nov. 28th. You CANNOT register on-site for the meet.

This event will happen, rain or shine!

-alex


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

The event website doesn't mention a start and end time!


----------

